# Early TOC Christy Saddle Possible Road Racer



## stingrayjoe (Dec 28, 2020)

Measuring 9-3/8" long x 9-1/4" wide.
No model # I can see.

Stamped in top middle section of pan at the rear,"The Christy, Pat. Jan 15, 95 and Mar 19, 95".


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks like a regular men's seat
i think the racer model was much longer


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 28, 2020)

The normal men's is 8 1/2 inches, the men's number 3 is less.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 29, 2020)

More photos


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 29, 2020)

1898 Christy Saddles:

Men's Model 1 (medium size) is 8-1/4" wide
Men's Model 3 (large size) is 9" wide


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 29, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> 1898 Christy Saddles:
> 
> Men's Model 1 (medium size) is 8-1/4" wide
> Men's Model 3 (large size) is 9" wide
> ...



Thank you for posting. The ad shows the same makers stamp location as on my seat.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2020)

stingrayjoe said:


> Thank you for posting. The ad shows the same makers stamp location as on my seat.



From what I've seen all Christy's have that stamp there.

BTW, this is a racer model.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> 1898 Christy Saddles:
> 
> Men's Model 1 (medium size) is 8-1/4" wide
> Men's Model 3 (large size) is 9" wide
> ...




I have around 10 Christy seats on bikes, and it's is not called a # 3, or it would probably say so on the seat (behind the patent dates)
I think it's a regular 1895 mens model versus a regular 1895 ladies model
His model is prior to this "improved for 1898" ad, they didn't have that many models at the time Christy saddles were invented .... or at least I haven't seen that many variation with only 1895 patent dates
his saddle only has 1895 patent dates.
it's also probably a later 1895 saddle (or between late 1895 and prior to 1897) because it has 2 - 1895 patent dates versus only 1 (and no 1897 patent dates)
i believe the first Christy seats had only 1 patent date on : PATENT 1895

the 1898 saddles would have 1895 patent dates, 1897 patent dates and 1898 patent dates, like on the ad you posted
if you have Christy saddles on your bikes, you can notice the differences.

Max


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> From what I've seen all Christy's have that stamp there.
> 
> BTW, this is a racer model.
> View attachment 1328503




great saddle, on a great bike Mike
this is the only Christy I don't have (hint to anyone!)
can you post a top shot of it and a picture of the patent dates on it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2020)

locomotion said:


> great saddle, on a great bike Mike
> this is the only Christy I don't have (hint to anyone!)
> can you post a top shot of it and a picture of the patent dates on it?



It belongs to @Velocipedist Co. . Maybe he can share some pics.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2020)

Here is a quick picture of a #9 that I have.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 29, 2020)

locomotion said:


> great saddle, on a great bike Mike
> this is the only Christy I don't have (hint to anyone!)
> can you post a top shot of it and a picture of the patent dates on it?








Jan-Mar 1895
Jun-Aug 1897


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2021)

locomotion said:


> I have around 10 Christy seats on bikes, and it's is not called a # 3, or it would probably say so on the seat (behind the patent dates)
> I think it's a regular 1895 mens model versus a regular 1895 ladies model
> His model is prior to this "improved for 1898" ad, they didn't have that many models at the time Christy saddles were invented .... or at least I haven't seen that many variation with only 1895 patent dates
> his saddle only has 1895 patent dates.
> ...











						Sold - TOC Christy No 3 Mens Bicycle Saddle | Archive (sold)
					

I have a nice mens Christy No 3 turn of the century saddle. The measurements are 9 inches wide by 8 1/4 inches long. The seat has very nice plating on the base and springs, and still has the original leather on the top. The plating seems to nickel plating, or the base may be aluminum. There are...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 24, 2021)

Christy Racing saddle


----------

